# What is Titan?



## kgnilla (May 6, 2014)

Hey all. I rescued a dog from a shelter but we can't figure out what he is. He came in as a stray so there's no way to tell. The shelter is saying he's a pitbull mix but I don't think he looks like a pitbull puppy at all (from what I've observed on google images).

They think he's possibly mixed with boxer?

Any guesses guys? 
Does he even look pitbull????










Video from when he was at the shelter


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

He looks more like a boxer to me. His coat length and face make me want to say lab, but he's so young and since he was a stray you may never know. I don't see pit. He is really cute, though!

Edit: If I was you I would just call him a "mix" or "mutt". No need to bring any BSL or breed prejudice on yourself especially when he's likely not pit at all!


----------



## kgnilla (May 6, 2014)

Sarah~ said:


> He looks more like a boxer to me. His coat length and face make me want to say lab, but he's so young and since he was a stray you may never know. I don't see pit. He is really cute, though!
> 
> Edit: If I was you I would just call him a "mix" or "mutt". No need to bring any BSL or breed prejudice on yourself especially when he's likely not pit at all!


Oh I definitely just call him a mutt/mix. And I don't mind if he's pitt at all considering that's what we were told when we adopted him. But everyone's been asking us what he is and it's making me more curious myself!

I agree by the way, I think he's boxer/lab. His features aren't as sharp as a pit.

No prejudice here, don't worry! :woof:


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't see Boxer at all. You are usually going to see something of that very distinctive head/eyes in a Boxer mix.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

He's a cute mutt is what he is! I don't see boxer either, they have a very distinct look that that pup just does not have.

I'd venture it a safe guess that there is some bulldog blood in there mixed with maybe lab and god knows what.

Best bet to avoid any issues is to call him what he is, your very handsome shelter mutt!


----------

